# Assassin Snails



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

The assassins will go after them, I have 2 assassins in my tank and 100+ Rams horn snails I find that with 2 assassin snails I keep the rams horns numbers low but not completely eradicate them. I like the rams horn snails as they eat dying plant leaves and keep the glass looking nice. If you want to get rid of them I suggest plucking out the bigger ones by hand/tweezers and letting the assassins go after the babies.


----------



## Constantine (Mar 10, 2012)

Can I just breed these things and increase the population mass of the assassin snails to completely and utterly wipe out the ramshorns?


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Started with a 125gal infested with trumpet pond and rams. Bought 4 assasin snails and they erradicated the trumpet and ramshorn but are not putting a dent on the pond snail population now i have like 20 plus assasins.


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Constantine said:


> Can I just breed these things and increase the population mass of the assassin snails to completely and utterly wipe out the ramshorns?


I don't see why not, just know that assassin snails take a little while to breed so the pest snail population could get out of control by the time you have a good amount of them. Also note that assassin snails are not A sexual so you need a male and female to have babies.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Constantine said:


> Can I just breed these things and increase the population mass of the assassin snails to completely and utterly wipe out the ramshorns?


You can but they breed slow. Then, once the snails are gone, what do the assassins eat? lol. then you have to feed the assassin blood worms, etc to keep their population going and happy. The biggest mistake people do is to order like 20 assassins because they have 50 snails in their tank. Well, that lasts the assassins a week and then what. If you do, get 1 or 2 and let them keep the population in check while not eradicating it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are they ramshorns? Or are they snails that look like the picture you attached? The picture you attached shows MINI ramshorns, which assassins will not eat due to their size.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Assasssin snails eat mini ramshorns. Assassins like to pick snails their own size and leave smaller ones for the smaller assassins but large assassins will eat mini ramshorns too if there is nothing else to eat. I have put assassins snails in holding containers after they have been bought through an auction prior to shipping them out. I fed them mini ramshorns. They ate them just fine. Matter of fact they prefered mini ramshorns to MTSs. When assassins run out of prey snails they will eat meaty fish food. Carnivore wafers are fine and so are frozen bloodworms, but it is unlikely that assassins will completely wipe out pest snails as they reproduce at a much slower rate, unless you buy way more than you need.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I love these mini ramshorns. They are flat tiny and pretty cute in my eyes. They work well with shrimps in my shrimp tanks. Eat the left over foods, clean the glass, super tiny and somehow they don't breed all that much in my tanks so it never look "infested". 

I personally think they'll be great for baby shrimps since more infurosia to eat off of!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I feel the same way. I have them in my shrimp tanks too and I leave them alone in those tanks. Seems they are a good addition to a shrimp tank.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

They are a pain to me. I hate seeing their little specs crawling over the front glass that I try so hard to keep spotless. I smoosh any that dare crawl over the front glass.


----------



## Constantine (Mar 10, 2012)

They look exactly like the picture I attached and as I said they are about 2mm in diameter, so I am guessing they are mini ramshorns. Diwu13 I laughed at your post because thats exactly the way I feel about them. WIPE EM OUT! Here is a clearer picture I nabbed from a site showing these buggers.









I might just buy a few assassin snails and see how it goes. Right now as I've said I've reduced feeding but I recently have started killing these things as soon as I see em and meticulously comb over the aquarium looking for their eggs. It seems to be working but I don't want to have to do this every day. I want a terminator that never stops, never sleeps and feels no mercy for these ramshorns.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't even find their eggs. Imagine how tiny they must be given the snail size. All I find is adults every morning and night. And I crush about 10-15 a day of various sizes. The amanos/fish immediately to and eat their dead bodies lol.


----------

